# FS: Iowa'89 Trail Magic 3h Slant Horse Trailer W/ LQ $6750



## Iowahorselover (Feb 23, 2010)

It is a '89 Trail Magic 3h slant with living quarters. Comes with awning, double mattress in gn, comforter, shams, pillows, frig/freezer, sink, stove, toilet/bathroom (cowboy shower is in trailer), table that folds down to bed, LOTS of cupboards (good cupboards not those cheap ones you get in the new ones), A/C...has LP and electric for frig, stove and A/C. Has mats on floor of horse area. *Price reduced to $6750 OBO!!!* 

All roof seams sealed last summer. It is a really nice trailer. It looks like the back sits low but that's because our F250 has a lift kit in it and makes the front sit up high. I've put a new blind in the main window and put a brand new trailer tire (heavier duty than truck tire).

Trailer is really worth the money! It really has everything anyone could want when camping and trail riding!!! The ONLY reason I am selling it is because my son was killed a year ago and I don't want to haul / back up such a long trailer by myself and really don't need that much room.

Here is the right side with the awning - the awning does work!










Table/Bed and view as open door:









GN bed, stove, cupboards...to right as going in door:









Frig/Freezer, sink, cupboards, bathroom door, door to horse area - to left as going in door:









Bathroom/Toilet:









Back with doors open:









Floor with out mats - DOES have mats, we just took them out to show the floor - has good floor- pattern from bottom of mats shows on floor:


----------

